# hong kong channels on apple tv?



## jumrose123 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi.I am thinking of buying apple tv jailbroken.But i am not sure if i can watch hong kong and china mainland channels on apple tv.
If someone knows if i can watch and how i will appreciate

thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Apple TVs aren't TV receivers, they are like Rokus, they only stream stuff from the internet/iTunes.


----------

